# Decoding the VIN



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

I just bought an 05 GTO last Tuesday. Can anyone direct me to a VIN decoder for it? I didn't do that before I bought it, but it's a kick to drive. Just want to know some more specifics.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

A sample '05 VIN: 6G2VX12U05L171179 

6: Asia/Pacific Region, where the car is built 
G: General Motors 
2: Pontiac
V: V2 Body Style 
X: GTO 
1: 2-door coupe 
2: Number of air bags 
U= 6.0L V8 
0-9 or X: Check digit 
5: 2005
L: Elizabeth, South Austrailia, final assembly location 
xxxxxx: Individual sequence number


Only the sequence number and check digit are unique for each GTO, all other alphanumeric digits are the same for each car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Tiger, you are a man possessed. Love it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Tiger said:


> A sample '05 VIN: 6G2VX12U05L171179
> 
> 6: Asia/Pacific Region, where the car is built
> G: General Motors
> ...


 :cheers ..beat me to it.. :lol:


----------

